

Show HN: Ah – a better history - nineseconds
https://github.com/9seconds/ah

======
lsiebert
I often find myself remembering commands or parts of commands before or after
the command I need. Now I can write a one off awk or perl script to parse
history output, but I haven't gotten around to making a general tool.

